# Farming At Papa's On The Fourth Of July.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

3 year old grandson Mason with his new crop of potatoes. He is not afraid to sweat.










1 year old granddaughter Lainey picking Papa's Zinnia's in the garden.










What could be more patriotic than 2 all-American grandchildren. I am grateful Lord.

Regards, Mike


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Beautiful grandchildren! Quite an encouragement to see the younger generation producing food and appreciating nature.

Shelia


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

You are blessed Mike....great pics!


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

At least the grandkids have good taste in color. The boy with his shorts and the girl with her flowers.

Dad said that if he knew grandkids were this much fun he would've had them first!

Love the pics. Don't let them be afraid to get dirty.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

stack em up said:


> At least the grandkids have good taste in color. The boy with his shorts and the girl with her flowers


Wow stack I am impressed. You really did pick up on that. I had 1 orange Zinnia in the garden (more blooms on the plant) and Lainey went straight to it and picked it. We have so much fun with them....last evening we started shooting fireworks at dusk and they really had a great time.

Regards, Mike


----------

